# How does your chi baby sleep?



## Wuviegrl (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi all ! I'm not sure if anybody started a thread about this...how does your chi baby sleep?


Lucky sleeps with us. Sometimes with my lil boy and sometimes in my bed ...last night we found her sleeping in this position...I think her legs are too long? 

http://i1251.photobucket.com/albums...2-8BBC-8A4D8549CB96-9417-000007BEADB32A64.jpg


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I can't see the pic on my phone, I'll check it later. I have 2chis so mostly they sleep together, now, this together has many shapes meaning that they sleep: one half on top of each other, all curl-up right next to each other, both heads on top of one another, well the list is endless also when they sleep apart, so they really don't have a particular position to sleep.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Wuviegrl (Jun 6, 2012)

Hehehe! Would love to See chi pile sleeping...


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

ok now I can see the pic, too long? I don't think so. some chis just have shorter legs than others but that is not important IMO



Wuviegrl said:


> Hehehe! Would love to See chi pile sleeping...


Them sleeping together is my fav part of the day, I'll show you some pics







































Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mayra, they are absolutely darling!!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

That is too cute! I can't wait to see Mylo and new girl cuddled up together!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

That is adorable! They look so cute together!

Jaxx usually sleeps in his crate at night. We are trying to get him to sleep in one of his beds, in the living room or in our room. The last time we tried it he whined until we put him in his crate. He hasn't been acting like he wants to go to his crate at night though so I think after our weekend away this weekend we will try letting him sleep out of his crate again.


----------



## ladycakes (Sep 13, 2012)

Frida sleeps in her crate, our kitty sleeps with us. At night is the only time he gets us to himself! 

Frida loves her crate- at bedtime she walks right in and snuggles up.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby sleeps in bed with me. At night, he sleeps on the other side of the bed. The prince needs his space. Lol. But he usually wakes up in the middle of the night and comes to snuggle in my arms. Then neither of us have any space, which I love!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

My baby sleeps with me and I love it and so does she! I've never rolled over on her even when she was 1lb
Pic is from this am


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## rhonnie (Jun 28, 2012)

Titus sleeps under the covers, between my and my hubbie. My 2 bostons sleep in their crates.


----------



## roxysmum (Sep 5, 2012)

Roxy sleeps in bed with me and my bloke. She slept in her crate for all of one night and then decided that the bed looked more inviting after that lol


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Gemma sleeps in bed with my boyfriend and me. She usually sleeps pressed up against me under the covers, but sometimes she manages to find a way to wedge between both of us so she gets heat from both of our bodies.  This morning I woke up to her right between our faces, with her head peaking out from under the covers and resting on my pillow, facing me. Cutest thing ever. She looked like a little person, lol. I need to start sleeping with my camera.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

My chi has long legs too!! Lol She sleeps inbetween my hubby & I & uses her long legs to push up against one of us while she's stretching. Love seeing pics of the puppy piles. That is the most precious thing.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Honey used to sleep in bed with me, but i started not sleeping very well as she is a wriggle bum, so now she sleeps in her crate!

'Does she sleep as fairies do? Dreaming magic all night through' xx


----------



## Wuviegrl (Jun 6, 2012)

Ooh Miuccias they look so adorable...I love their pics!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Lol!!


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

Mayra the pups are too cute! I always love your pics!

Biscuit usually sleeps in his bed next to my side of hubs and my bed. All snuggled into his blankies:











If it is cold he gets in with me and snuggles under my chin (I am a side sleeper). In the morning when we get home from taking my dd to school, he sleeps like this in my fleece pullovers:


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone  



Chihuahuasloveme said:


>


Lol cute pic, they take over your bed!



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Raina (Oct 2, 2012)

She used to sleep in her own bed.









For the past week, she's been sleeping in bed with me.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Aw so many adorable Chi photos. This thread should have a warning, WARNING: thread contains content that may cause your heart to explode

Onyx sleeps with me on my bed every night, cuddled in a little ball. She has some weird napping positions though.



















*Somehow, she does this position with her head on the pillow and paws out of the blanket all the time*









*And this is how she looks once she discovers I've been taking pictures of her sleeping*


----------



## Chihuahua-mamma (Apr 16, 2012)

Bailey gets too hot curled up with our cat........








Carlos has to be under the duvet with me and hubby......Bailey usually ends up on my head through the night as he does get too warm......Carlos on the other hand, hates to be cold!


----------



## _Luna_ (Oct 11, 2012)

Luna sleeps on her bed or with me sometimes. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

Those two are extremely cute. But they look like identical twins. Can anyone except their 'mother' tell them apart?


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Hotchi is weird sleeper  

He's either sucking his thumb...









Sleeping with one eye open...









Or squeezes himself into really tight places...









... Oh, and he falls asleep taking pics of himself...









I can't forget this one!  ....


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*Olivia can usually be found on someones lap...*









*Cuddling with Hotchi...*









*... or on her cloud...*


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*Knuckles sleeps where ever its most inconvenient for us. Like wiggling down into our blankets and almost getting sat on...









But sometimes you can catch him falling into a stupor while gazing out the window...









Sun bathing in comfort...









Curled up with his "baby"....









Or just anywhere in the middle of the floor, usually right in the way of walking, where you'll half to step over him to keep from stepping on him...

















*


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Usually with a body to sleep on 

Quinn and my baby cousin Adrian


Eva, Nessie and Loki the cat


Eva and Oz


Quinn and Claude


Claude on the back of the couch


Someone left their blanket down


Quinn and Oz


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

Dear Eastgreen:

Thanks for taking those really cute pictures of us sleeping, without waking us up.

All our love,

Hotchi, Olivia and Knuckles..


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

So many adorable pictures! Ike sleep in my bed with me and my pug Sadie.


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Muffin sleeps on my lap or hubbys lap durring the day sometimes and also in her crate which her door is always open and she goes in there on her own to snuggle into her blankets, or she sleeps snuggled up in her new bed in the livingroom. At night she sleeps in her crate for now, hubby has MS and is constantly moving around in the bed and up and down all night so we dont want her to get hurt. Luna our ol boston sleeps on the couch she has the one corner of it with blankets toys and such thats HER SPACE.. LOL!! She use to sleep with us till the snoring got to loud and her steeling the blankets was just to much for hubby and he booted her to the couch.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

rach_palin said:


> Honey used to sleep in bed with me, but i started not sleeping very well as she is a wriggle bum, so now she sleeps in her crate!
> 
> 'Does she sleep as fairies do? Dreaming magic all night through' xx


I just love Honey's crate!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

These pictures are too cute!


----------



## Mayret91 (Feb 7, 2012)




----------

